

The little pill that could cure alcoholism - tshtf
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/may/09/alcoholism-health-doctor-addiction-drug

======
wturner
The article says the drug is a muscle relaxant. I would like to see studies
that use Kava as a means to treat some types of addictions...especially
alcohol and smoking.

------
kevindav
I hope it really works and becomes widely available. That would be huge.

